# eigenartiges logverhalten nach logrotate



## foto50 (2. Oktober 2005)

Seit der Neuinstallation mit SuSE 9.3 (mit Confixx 3.0.9) vor ca. einem Monat bin ich auf der Suche nach der Ursache von mysteriösen Anhaltungen von /var/log/mail, /var/log/mail.info sowie /var/log/messages. Die Uhrzeit ist in etwa immer die selbe (ca. 01:45) aber bei den Tagen ist kein Muster zu erkennen.

Manchmal stoppt nur /var/log/mail, manchmal nur /var/log/mail.info, manchmal auch beide. Manchmal laufen die Logs 2 Tage lang, manchmal sogar 8 Tage lang fehlerfrei. Nach einem einfachen "rcsyslog restart" läuft alles wieder wie gewohnt.

Bei einem Stop hat die *.gz-Datei den selben Zeitstempel wie die 0-Byte Logdatei, was natürlich auf "logrotate" als Ursache hinweist. Durch die Uhrzeit ist meine Vermutung, daß sie durch einen cron.daily verursacht werden, was aber wiederum unlogisch ist, da sie ja manchmal mehrere Tage durchlaufen.

Das Hauptproblem bei meiner Fehlersuche ist die Unregelmäßigkeit und damit die mangelnde Reproduzierbarkeit des Fehlers, vielleicht hatte aber hier jemand bereits einen ähnlichen Fall und ich wäre für jeden Hinweis wo ich weitersuchen soll dankbar.

Hier die /etc/logrotate.conf:


```
# see "man logrotate" for details
# rotate log files weekly
weekly

# keep 4 weeks worth of backlogs
rotate 4

# create new (empty) log files after rotating old ones
create

# uncomment this if you want your log files compressed
#compress

# uncomment these to switch compression to bzip2
#compresscmd /usr/bin/bzip2
#uncompresscmd /usr/bin/bunzip2

# RPM packages drop log rotation information into this directory
include /etc/logrotate.d

# no packages own wtmp -- we'll rotate them here
#/var/log/wtmp {
#    monthly
#    create 0664 root utmp
#    rotate 1
#}

# system-specific logs may be also be configured here.
```

... und dazu passend die betreffende /etc/logrotate.d/syslog:


```
/var/log/warn /var/log/messages /var/log/allmessages /var/log/localmessages /var/log/firewall {
    compress
    dateext
    maxage 365
    rotate 99
    missingok
    notifempty
    size +4096k
    create 640 root root
    sharedscripts
    postrotate
        /etc/init.d/syslog reload
    endscript
}

/var/log/mail /var/log/mail.info /var/log/mail.warn /var/log/mail.err {
    compress
    dateext
    maxage 365
    rotate 99
    missingok
    notifempty
    size +4096k
    create 640 root root
    sharedscripts
    postrotate
        /etc/init.d/syslog reload
    endscript
}
```


----------

